How to undo accidentally clicking flag at hn? - jerven
======
ColinWright
If you really do mean "flag" then it should have turned to "unflag" and you
can just click it again.

If you mean the down-arrow, there is no undo.

~~~
jerven
Thank you, unfortunately I lost the story l clicked flag on in the list.

------
detaro
the flag link should have turned to "unflag"

